# No 4G LTE connection after root



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

I rooted my thunderbolt using the ADB method and everything went fine until i tried installing CM7 1.4RC. I noticed that I did not have a signal at all even though I had upgraded to the 2.5 radio. I thought maybe it was the ROM so I tried MIUI and OMFGB to see if I could get it working. Even with the new ROM as we as every radio combination I could find I still don't have any 4G signal. Is anyone else having this problem or is this just me?


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Initially had this issue. I resolved by going to settings , wireless & networks, mobile networks.access points, check verizon internet lte. This worked 4 me.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

That doesn't seem.to work for me. Would going back to stock help at all?


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried any of the sense roms?
Try taking synergy for a test ride.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

2 me going bak 2 stock is a waste. Reflash 1.4 install goo apps and radio. After I did that I am getting a strong 4bars. 4g in atlanta.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i had that issue with my last phone....could not figure it out for the life of me. i tried everything. got a new phone.


----------



## MikeyFlo (Jun 29, 2011)

I had this issue just last night..I found that there is a radio and an Lte radio that I had to flash. So maybe trying flashing a new lte radio.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been having this same issue...I updated the radio and got 4G last night. I then put snErgy theme on this morning and now I lost all data. Plus my WiFi is not working...which I heard is a common problem. I will try and reflash CM7, radio and see if that works.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Which radio are you currently using? Did you flash a combo radio or did you try to flash the coma and then the let separately? Try downloading the OTA MR2 cdma/let radio combo and see if that works.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> What baseband are you on? Go to Settings > About Phone and check the baseband. You might be on the MR1 radio which will not work on CM7. If so flash the OTA MR2 radio.


1.39.00.0528w, 0.01.69.0602w_1 I flash the MR2.5 last night and it worked. But when I put synErgy on this morning...I lost data.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

I flashed the MR2.5 radio this morning and I still can't get any LTE signal. I have tried the MR2 radio before but it hasn't worked but I guess I will try it again. Do you think that it is a problem with my SIM card?


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Like mikeyflo said, definitely flash the LTE radio also. Fixed it for me


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

Calakato said:


> Like mikeyflo said, definitely flash the LTE radio also. Fixed it for me


Do you have a link for it? I've search and for some reason I'm not finding it.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Right now my baseband version is "1.39.00.0528w, 0.01.69.0602w_1"


----------



## MikeyFlo (Jun 29, 2011)

"Admann said:


> Do you have a link for it? I've search and for some reason I'm not finding it.


I can send a link after work..but there is a sticky in the development section that has Rome/kernels/radios and that's where I got it from..I just used the stock lte radio..it was the last link in the radio list


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

So I just flashed the MR2 radio and nothing changed.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

MikeyFlo said:


> I can send a link after work..but there is a sticky in the development section that has Rome/kernels/radios and that's where I got it from..I just used the stock lte radio..it was the last link in the radio list


Found it and flashed...works perfectly now. Thanks man!


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Can you link me the one that you flashed? I tried it and it didn't work for me but maybe it was the wrong one.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

ITHORA said:


> Can you link me the one that you flashed? I tried it and it didn't work for me but maybe it was the wrong one.


I was grabbing the link for you, here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?222-ROM-KERNEL-RADIO-List-Official-RootzWiKi-HTC-Thunderbolt-ROM-s-List-07-30-2011 D/L the last LTE radio file and flash as normal....it worked for me and I have 4G again.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks I will flash it right away


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Worked! Flashed it and it worked perfectly. At first it looked like a fail but I switched my ntwork to LTE only and it showed 4G, I did a speed test to be sure and it was 4G fast. It is strange though because I tried the radio earlier and it didn't work at all. Thanks MikeyFlo!


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe it is just me but is anyone else's phone prioritizing 3G over 4G?


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

ITHORA said:


> I rooted my thunderbolt using the ADB method and everything went fine until i tried installing CM7 1.4RC. I noticed that I did not have a signal at all even though I had upgraded to the 2.5 radio. I thought maybe it was the ROM so I tried MIUI and OMFGB to see if I could get it working. Even with the new ROM as we as every radio combination I could find I still don't have any 4G signal. Is anyone else having this problem or is this just me?


how long did you wait after you installed your Roms before you tried to fix your signal. All of the Gingerbread Roms I have put on my phone always start out with 3g. But if i wait four or five minutes I get 4g and then afterwards when i reboot my phone i have 4G. Just a thought


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

ITHORA said:


> Maybe it is just me but is anyone else's phone prioritizing 3G over 4G?


Not mine...


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

TDubKong said:


> how long did you wait after you installed your Roms before you tried to fix your signal. All of the Gingerbread Roms I have put on my phone always start out with 3g. But if i wait four or five minutes I get 4g and then afterwards when i reboot my phone i have 4G. Just a thought


Yeah I think it was just a bug because it is not doing this anymore. I had my ROM installed for over a day before I tried fixing it and it had been on for like 2 hours before I noticed the prioritizing.


----------



## limitlesschannels (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, I have been stuck in this "No 4G after root" business for some time now on a friend's phone I've been repairing and I was finally able to get it sorted out with a bit of a cheat. Still have no idea how to really solve this unfortunately for those without a backup (which I'll get to in a sec) but there is definitely some left over issue here. Even with the newest radios (2.5 and the newest 2.x.x leak) and freshest CM7 builds I was completely unable to get 4G working. It would be constantly connecting and disconnecting and then eventually "connected" with no data throughput at all. Weirdest thing.

Anyway, I finally fixed the issue personally by nandroiding my own thunderbolt with the latest radio/cm7daily/working-4g and just restored it onto their phone before clearing all personal data. Seems solid now, so if anyone still hasn't gotten 4G working, there's a solution. Perhaps someone could post a clean, personal data free nandroid online somewhere for people, if I get some time I'll wipe mine and make one.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

limitlesschannels said:


> Alright, I have been stuck in this "No 4G after root" business for some time now on a friend's phone I've been repairing and I was finally able to get it sorted out with a bit of a cheat. Still have no idea how to really solve this unfortunately for those without a backup (which I'll get to in a sec) but there is definitely some left over issue here. Even with the newest radios (2.5 and the newest 2.x.x leak) and freshest CM7 builds I was completely unable to get 4G working. It would be constantly connecting and disconnecting and then eventually "connected" with no data throughput at all. Weirdest thing.
> 
> Anyway, I finally fixed the issue personally by nandroiding my own thunderbolt with the latest radio/cm7daily/working-4g and just restored it onto their phone before clearing all personal data. Seems solid now, so if anyone still hasn't gotten 4G working, there's a solution. Perhaps someone could post a clean, personal data free nandroid online somewhere for people, if I get some time I'll wipe mine and make one.


Curious...but did you flash the new LTE radio? And what Baseband Radio is the phone on? I'm on 1.39.00.0627r,0.01.69.0625r. Once I flashed both the .0627 radio and LTE radio...I haven't had any 4G problems.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

Admann said:


> Curious...but did you flash the new LTE radio? And what Baseband Radio is the phone on? I'm on 1.39.00.0627r,0.01.69.0625r. Once I flashed both the .0627 radio and LTE radio...I haven't had any 4G problems.


Right now I am on the 1.39.00.0508w, 0.01.69.0625r radios and I have very inconsistent 4G coverage. The main problem I am having is that my phone is connecting to 3G and doesn't connect to 4G unless i switch it to LTE only mode.

EDIT: I have had a much better signal with the OMGB ROM


----------



## limitlesschannels (Jul 26, 2011)

Admann said:


> Curious...but did you flash the new LTE radio? And what Baseband Radio is the phone on? I'm on 1.39.00.0627r,0.01.69.0625r. Once I flashed both the .0627 radio and LTE radio...I haven't had any 4G problems.


sorry, yes, I flashed the new LTE radio on the working phone, then used the backup that has Protekk's build 4 + the new 2.x.x radio. Baseband is 1.46.00.0704w_2,0.01.76.0703_2r


----------



## limitlesschannels (Jul 26, 2011)

ITHORA said:


> Right now I am on the 1.39.00.0508w, 0.01.69.0625r radios and I have very inconsistent 4G coverage. The main problem I am having is that my phone is connecting to 3G and doesn't connect to 4G unless i switch it to LTE only mode.


Do you know if you are getting 4G speeds? I know this is a bit subjective since the infrastructure appears to be crap in certain places but when I was testing with "4G LTE Only" I was only getting ~5mpbs down until I was able to fix it and get it up to around 15mbps


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

limitlesschannels said:


> Do you know if you are getting 4G speeds? I know this is a bit subjective since the infrastructure appears to be crap in certain places but when I was testing with "4G LTE Only" I was only getting ~5mpbs down until I was able to fix it and get it up to around 15mbps


Yes I get 4G speeds


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

limitlesschannels said:


> Do you know if you are getting 4G speeds? I know this is a bit subjective since the infrastructure appears to be crap in certain places but when I was testing with "4G LTE Only" I was only getting ~5mpbs down until I was able to fix it and get it up to around 15mbps


Yes I am getting about 18mbps 4G in the Denver Metro area.


----------



## thunderbolter (Sep 8, 2011)

Somebody pleaseeeeee help me out i rooted my phone and after i did it i wasnt getting anything but 1x so i looked on here and saw a link was posted to bring the 4g back i downloaded and flashed and no i have no signal at all it says theres no sim card( so i would appreciate it if someone helped me out i really need this phone it is 700 dollars and a new one is not an option i also tried to download mr2 mr2.5 and 3.1 i think i greatly appreciate any help


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have the stock Rom still (original HTC/Verizon Rom)? If not what ROM is on your phone now?


----------



## thunderbolter (Sep 8, 2011)

yeaa i found out that was the problem so then i downloaded the gingerbread rom from this link http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...otzWiKi-HTC-Thunderbolt-ROM-s-List-07-30-2011 and it works fine and everything my signal started working again but i only have 1x and when i go to my access points it says theres no sim card but i can still make calls and get on the internet fine its just wayy too slow


----------



## thunderbolter (Sep 8, 2011)

Nevermind appreciate the help byt it just came on out of nowhere and its fast? So no complaints over here except ut took me like 6 hours to do the whole process and once again thanks for takin time to try and help me


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

People please remember that 4G lte is a relatively new technology and anytime you have data issues call Verizon and see if there are any issues in your area, instead of just thinking its your phone and flashing 7 different things. Not trying to put anyone down just that a lot of issues can be solved with a simple call to Verizon.


----------



## mikeflys (Jul 25, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> People please remember that 4G lte is a relatively new technology and anytime you have data issues call Verizon and see if there are any issues in your area, instead of just thinking its your phone and flashing 7 different things. Not trying to put anyone down just that a lot of issues can be solved with a simple call to Verizon.


 And even then, after calling, don't totally trust their answer. Give data issues a few days to resolve themselves.


----------

